# MS-Dos conversion



## deschwar (Jan 24, 2003)

I recently aquired XP. I saved my family tree files in Winzip. When I un-zipped them it save the .exe file in Dos in which it was originally written. How do I convert the dos.exe file to be read in XP?

Thanks - Duane


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

not sure what your asking is clear,

hope the below helps.

zip files can be either .exe or .zip extensions

the files can contain any type of file, text, picture etc.

when you unzip a .zip file, eg, test.zip.
it will unpack and save the files in the "ZIP" file to a directory of your choice.

if it is a .exe file, eg, test.exe
you dont need to run winzip to unpack it, you justy execute the file by runnning "test" it will then save the files again where you want it.

so the differance between a zip and an exe "WINZIP" file is that the exe version includes the unpacker software whereas the zip version needs winzip to unpack it.

its not relevaant what OS you are running

HTH

J


----------



## deschwar (Jan 24, 2003)

You are right - I was unclear. I not only saved my family tree in a zip file, but I also saved in on a burned disk. When I try to open the family.exe file it is saved in the original MS-DOS format. How do I open the DOS file to access the familytree.exe file? I originally transferred the files to CD from an A: drive floppy, which I do not have on my new "EMACHINE". I hope that is clearer.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

deschwar

You may not be able to run that old dos program under winxp, but try this - Start->
All Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt. This should open up a win xp DOS window. Point the prompt the the disk that has the family.exe program and execute it. 

Storage_man


----------



## deschwar (Jan 24, 2003)

It did not work - but maybe I did something wrong


----------

